# What head unit should I get? Need reviews!



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

So I'm really bummed that my A6 does not play MP3s or have an auxilary input jack (unless I haven't found it yet..?). I'm thinking about swapping in an aftermarket unit. Navi, MP3, sub controls, dvd, ect. One thing I definitelly want is for it to be CAN ready, so my steering wheel controls would still work - I hate having useless buttons and controls.

Whoever has anything of that sort in their A6, or any other car for that matter which uses CAN, what head units should I look at for quality that I will appreciate? Anything that won't stand out visually - close to OEM styling?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I just did an Alpine INA-W900 DVD/Navigation Receiver. I have a set of Kicker 4-channel/Mono amps. Even with the factory Bose speakers still installed the sound is RIDICULOUS!!! I am also running a JL 10W7.:thumbup:

There is room to put pretty much any double-din radio in you just have to plan. :laugh:


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

make sure you dont get rid of the bass box in the back like i did. no sound from rear speakers till i run the damn wires to the head unit. the factory amp was annoying me. every time i changed tracks, i would here this loud thump from my subwoofers.


----------

